# من هم السريان الارثوذكس



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*تاريخ السريان الارثوذكس *















*البطريريك  مار أغناطيوس زكا عيواص*

*بطريريك انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس والرئيس  الأعلى للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية* 
 *الجامعة في العالم وعضو المجمع العلمي العراقي*


*



*





*تأسيس كنيسة انطاكية :* ​ 
الكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية هي  كنيسة انطاكية . تأسست في فجر المسيحية ، يوم كانت انطاكية عاصمة سورية  واحدى العواصم الثلاث في الدولة الرومانية .
دخلت المسيحية مدينة انطاكية على يد بعض تلاميذ السيد  المسيح الذين تشتتوا هاربين من اورشليم بسبب الاضطهاد الذي اثاره اليهود  ضدهم بعد استشهاد اسطيفانس رئيس الشمامسة حوالي سنة 34 م . كما زارها  برنابا احد التلاميذ السبعين ، ثم الرسول بولس حيث مكثا فيها سنة كاملة  مبشرين . ونشر فيها الرسو ل بطرس تعاليم الانجيل ، كما اتخذها مقراً لكرسيه  الرسولي سنة 37 م على الارجح . ويجعل بعضهم تنصر انطاكية على يد الرسول  بطرس على مرحلتين ، الاولى تنصر اليهود وقيام كنيسة مسيحية منهم والثانية  تنصر الوثنيين من اراميين ويونان وعرب ، بعد البت في قضية كرنيليوس وقبوله  في الكنيسة . ومن مجرى الحوادث نستنتج ان بطرس الرسول في مجيئه الثاني الى  انطاكية ، امتنع عن مخالطة المتنصرين من الامم الوثنية حتى بعد عمادهم خوفا  من مسيحيي اورشليم الذين كانوا قد اختصموه في حادثة كرنيليوس . غير ان  الرسول بولس قاومه علانية . فقد حاول بعض المتنصرين من اليهود أن يلزموا  المتنصرين من الامم بان يختتنوا أي ان يتهودوا قبل ان يتنصروا، وعقد مجمع  اورشليم سنة 51م للبت في هذه القضية، وقرر المجمع ((الا يثقل على الراجعين  الى الله من الامم بل يمتنعوا عن نجاسات الاصنام والزنا والمخنوق والدم))  وارسل هذا القرار الى انطاكية بيد بولس وبرنابا ومعـهما
يهوذا الملقب برسابا وسيلا. ومن هنا نلمس اهمية كنيسة  انطاكية في فجر المسيحية .
ويسجل سفر اعمال الرسل غيرة اعضاء كنيسة انطاكية ومحبتهم  للاخوة اذ انهم جمعوا صدقة وارسلوها الى فقراء اورشليم بيد برنابا وشاول ،  كما ان اتباع السيد المسيح سموا مسيحيين لاول مرة في انطاكية .
وتغيب بطرس وبولس عن انطاكية لدواعي التبشير ، فأقاما عليها  اسقفين هما : افوديوس اسقفا على المسيحيين من الذين من اصل وثني ،  واغناطيوس اسقفا على المسيحيين الذين من اصل يهودي واتحد الطرفان برباط  الروح تحت رئاسة اغناطيوس النوراني بعد سنة 68 م فاطلق هذا على الكنيسة  انطاكية عبارة الكنيسة الجامعة ، حيث جمعت الختان والغرلة معا ، وهو اول من  استعمل هذا الاصطلاح في المسيحية.

*اللغة  السريانية في انطاكية :*
​تعرف اللغة السريانية بالارامية ايضا،  فقد كانت قديما لغة الاراميين الذين استوطنوا منذ القرن الخامس عشر قبل  الميلاد بلاد ارام الشام وأرام النهرينوانتشرت هذه اللغة في العالم القديم  انتشارا واسعاً ، وصارت حروفها حروف هجاء للغات شرقية عديـــدة حتى رأيناها  على عهد الملك نابو بلاصر لغة البلاط البابلي ، وجعلت على عهد داريوس  الكبير (521 ـ 486 ق.م) اللغة الرسمية بين مقاطعات الأمبراطورية الفارسية،  بل امست لغة دولية في الشرق كله زمنا طويلا ، وكان اليهود قد تعلموها  واستعملوها منذ السبي البابلي في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد ، بل صارت لغتهم  اليومية اذ نسوا العبرية. لذلك تكلم السيد المسيح ورسله بالسريانية ،  وأستمرت سائدة في قسم كبير من الشعوب الشرقية حتى أواخر القرن السابع  للميلاد اذ انتشرت اللغة العربية ، فأخذت السريانية تتقلص رويداً رويداً،  ولاتزال لهجاتها محكية حتى اليوم في طور عبدين بتركية ، وقرى الموصل وغيرها  في شمال العراق ، وقرية معلولا المجاورة لدمشق في سورية، وأثارها ظاهرة في  أسماء مدن وقرن عديدة في الشرق الأوسط ، وفي اللهجات العامية في قسم كبير  منه. وفي فجر المسيحية كانت اللغة السريانية لغة أهل أنطاكية الأصليين لا  سيما القاطنون في ضواحيها كما كانت لغة سائر بلاد سوريا الداخلية وكانت  أيضاً لغة اليهود المهاجرين إلى انطاكية. أما اللغة اليونانية فكانت لغة  المستعمر (بكسر الميم الثانية) ولغة الجالية اليونانية التي استقدمها  السلوقيون.
واستعملت كنيسة انطاكية اللغة السريانية في طقوسها الدينية ،  ففيها أقامت خدمة أول قداس كتبه بالسريانية مار يعقوب أخو الرب أسقف  أورشليم ، ولا تزال جميع الكنائس السريانية في العالم حتى اليوم تتلوه  بالسريانية الى جانب لغاتها المحلية الوطنية . وكتب بها آباؤها مصنفاتهم  الدينية والعلمية .


*مكانة كنيسة انطاكية  الدينية :*


تعتبر كنيسة انطاكية اقدم الكنائس  المسيحية وأشهرها بعد كنيسة أورشليم، وقد إزدادت أهميتها بعد خراب أورشليم  سنة 70م على يد طيطس الروماني. فمنها انطاق التلاميذ الى انحاء العالم  المعروفة عصرئذ فنشروا تعاليم الأنجيل، وأسسوا الكنائس والديارات والمدارس،  وقام فيهم العلماء الأفذاذ الذين أناروا العالم بالعلوم الدينية والمدنية.
ولاباء كنيسة انطاكية السريانية فضل يذكر بالفخر بدراسة  الكتاب المقدس بعهديه ، فقد نقلوه الى لغتهم السريانية بنقول منها المعروفة  بـ (( البسيطة )) كما نقلوه الى العربية ، والفارسية ، والمليالم ( لغة  جنوبي الهند ) وتناولوه شرحا وتفسيرا ، وتركوا لنا في ذلك بحوثا مستفيضة  تعد مراجع مهمة في هذا المضمار . كما كان لهذه الكنيسة في الماضي الفضل في  حمل لواء الأنجيل الى مختلف الأمم كبلاد العرب، وارمينية ، والهند ،  والحبشة . وقدمت ألوف الشهداء في سبيل ذلك .​ 




*يتبـــــــع*



​​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*الكرسي  الأنطاكي أسسه الرسول بطرس :*



أجمع المؤرخون الثقات على جهود الرسول  بطرس في انطاكية سورية وتاسيسه فيها كرسيه الرسولي ، كما أسلفنا ، وهو أول  أساقفتها أي بطاركتها الذين اليه يتسلسلون . فيقول اوسابيوس القيصري (  المتوفي سنة 340 م) : (( في السنة الرابعة بعد صعود المسيح نادى بطرس بكلمة  الرب في أنطاكية العاصمة الكبرى وصار أول أساقفتها )) ويقول أيضا في  تاريخه البيعي : (( كما أشتهر اغناطيوس الذي اختير اسقفا لانطاكية خلفا




 لبطرس)) .  وقد خصص هيرونيموس في جدول الأعياد السنوية اليوم الثاني والعشرين من شهر  شباط ، ( عيد تأسيس كرسي مار بطرس الرسول في انطاكية ) . ولاتزال الكنيسة  الرومانية تحتفل به حتى الآن .​

وهكذا صار القديس بطرس الرسول أول  بطريرك جلس على هذا الكرسي الرسولي وتعاقب عليه بعده بطاركة عظام جلهم من  صدور العلماء .​
*مقر  الكرسي الأنطاكي :*


كان مقر الكرسي الانطاكي مدينة انطاكية  حتى سنة 518م وبسبب المتاعب الكثيرة التي عانتها الكنيسة ، فقد نقل الى  اديرة ما بين النهرين حتى استقر في القرن الثالث عشر في دير الزعفران قرب  ماردين في تركيا ، ونقل سنة 1959 الى دمشق .

*اسم  بطاركة انطاكية :*


كان البطاركة عند تنصيبهم تحفظ لهم  اسماؤهم الاصلية فلما ارتقى الى الكرسي البطريركي يشوع سنة 878م اتخذ اسم  اغناطيوس تيمنا باغناطيوس النوراني الشهيد الذي خلف الرسول بطرس في انطاكية  . وحذا حذو البطريرك يشوع اربعة بطاركة بعده ، فلما اعتلى الكرسي  البطريركي يوسف بن وهيب مطران ماردين سنة 1293م وهو اغناطيوس الخامس ثبتت  هذه العادة من بعده ، ولا تزال حتى اليوم ، وهي ان يسبق اسم المنتخب للكرسي  البطريركي اسم مار اغناطيوس .
سلطة الكرسي الأنطاكي وعلاقته بالكراسي الرسولية الأخرى :
نشأ في القرن الأولى للميلاد النظام الكنسي فسمى اسقف  المدينة الرئيسة بالمتروبوليت ومعناها اسقف ام المدن أي قاعدة المملكة ،  وعن طريق المجامع الاقليمية والمسكونية ربطت الاسقفيات بالمطرانيات وحددت  سلطة الكراسي الكبرى المتساوية بالسلطة في انطاكية والاسكندرية ورومية . ثم  اضيفت القسطنطينية في مجمع القسطنطينية سنة 381 م الى الكراسي الثلاثة  وحازت هذه الكراسي الاربعة مكانة مرموقة لمكانة المدن المذكورة السياسية  وموقعها الجغرافي، واطلق على اسقف كل منها في أواسط القرن الخامس لقب  بطريرك ومعناها رئيس الاباء .
ولكل من هذه الكراسي حدود معينة تخضع الكنائس الموجودة فيها  لسلطته الدينية عن طريق الكراسي المحلية أي مراكز المطرانيات والاسقفيات .
وقد حدد المجمع النيقاوي سنة 325م في قانونـه الســادس سلطة  هذه الكراسي بقولــه:
((فلتحفظ العادة القديمة في مصر وليبيا والمدن الخمس لأن  الاسقف الاسكندري يكون له السلطان على كل هؤلاء كما ان اسقف رومية له هذه  العادة ايضا ومثل ذلك فلتحفظ الكرامة سالمة ايضا في الكنائس التي في  انطاكية وفي الأبرشيات الاخرى)) .

*الشركة  بالايمان وسلطة المجامع :*
​كانت الكراسي الاربعة رومية  والقسطنطينية والاسكندرية وانطاكية واحدة بالعقيدة الدينية ، وفي شركة  روحية وكانت هذه الكراسي متساوية في السلطات والامتيازات ، وكان اصحابها  عند انتخابهم يبعثون بصورة ايمانهم بعضهم الى بعض لنيل يمين الشركة . ولم  تعتبر الشركة بمثابة تنصيب للبطريريك في وظيفته بل كانت فقط شرطا ضروريا  لممارسة الوظيفة بطريقة شرعية وحوادث التاريخ تشهد بانه لم يكن لاصحاب هذه  الكراسي الاربعة الكبرى حكم اوتونومي وحسب بل هو حكم اوتوكيفالي ايضا . اذ  لم يكن لاحدها حكم على الاخر ، ولا يتدخل رئيس بشؤون غيره البتة . كما لم  يكن يحق لاسقف ما التدخل بشؤون اسقف اخر ، وكلما اعترضت مشاكل محلية داخلية  ، او خلاف بين الاساقفة في الابرشية الواحدة كان يعقد مجمع اقليمي من  اساقفة الابرشية برئاسة اسقف الابرشية العام للفصل في هذا الخلاف ، ويعتبر  المجمع اعلى من الاسقف بل هو اعلى سلطة في الابرشية الواحدة . واذا ما برزت  مشاكل عامة وقضايا ايمانية كبرى كان يعقد مجمع عام او مجمع مسكوني وسلطانه  يعلو سلطان الاساقفة كافة بمن فيهم اساقفة الكراسي الاربعة الكبرى .  وقوانينه نافذة المفعول في الكنيسة جمعاء ذلك ان اساقفة العالم جميعا يدعون  اليه ، ويحصر اغلبهم ، ولا يتغيب منهم احد الا بعذر مشروع فتمثل فيه  الكنيسة الجامعة ، ويشترك باعماله اغلب اساقفتها ويقبلون قراراته ، ويعتبر  السلطة العليا في الكنيسة.
 فلم يكن لاحد الاساقفة حتى اساقفة الكراسي الاربعة الكبرى  سلطان على البت في الأحكام والقضايا الايمانية الكبرى منفردا ، بل كان ذلك  من حق المجامع . وان تضارب الآراء وتشعب القرارات في المجامع المكانية  الاقليمية والعامة في قضية ايمانية تربك الكنيسة الجامعة، وعندما تدرس هذه  المسألة في المجمع المسكوني المتوفرة فيه شهادة الكنائس الرسولية يصدر  المجمع فيها حكمه فتقبله الكنيسة الجامعة كأنه حكم السماء . وكانت المجامع  تعقد لاقامة الحجة على اصالة التعليم الصحيح ودحض الهرطقات ، فدستور  الايمان النيقاوي مثلا كان متضمنا في كتابات الاباء بالتفصيل ومقبولا من  الكنيسة منذ فجرها ولكن المجمع صاغه بشكل واضح ، والزم قبوله على المؤمنين  تحت طائلة الحرم .


*انقسام الكراسي  الاربعة الكبرى :*
​في عام 451م انعقد المجمــع الخلقيدوني  وادت نتائجـــه الى انقسام الكراســـي الرسولية الأربعة الى قسمين ، ضم  القسم الأول كرسي رومية وكرسي القسطنطينية ، وضم القسم الثاني كرسي انطاكية  وكرسي الاسكندرية . وقد استمر الكرسيّان الأخيران متحدين بالايمان حتى  اليوم ، ولكل منهما رئاسته الخاصة واستقلاله التام كما كان منذ بدء  النصرانية . أما الكرسيان الروماني والقسطنطيني فقد انقسما على ذاتهما في  القرن الحادي عشر للميلاد .



يتبـــــــع​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*منطقة الكرسي الانطاكي :*
​كان للجالس على الكرسي الانطاكي مقام  سام في الكنيسة ، وكان سلطانه الديني يمتد من بحر الروم غربا الى اقصى بلاد  الفرس والهند شرقا ، ومن حدود اسيا الصغرى شمالا الى تخوم فلسطين جنوبا .  وكانت كنيسة انطاكية واحدة ويسوسها كلها بطريرك واحد ، ولم يكن غيره في كل  بلاد المشرق التي كانت تشمل بلاد الشام وفلسطين وقليقية وبعض من بلاد اسيا  الصغرى وما بين النهرين وبلاد فارس باسرها وسلطانه يشمل جميع المسيحيين في  هذه المنطقة على اختلاف قومياتهم واجناسهم ولغاتهم ، وكان للابرشيات الكبرى  رؤساء اساقفة وللابرشيات الصغرى اساقفة يتولون ادراتها الروحية وهم تحت  طاعته .
*مفريانية المشرق :*

​
اطلق على البلاد الواقعة شرقي المملكة  الرومانية اسم بلاد المشرق ، وكانت في فجر المسيحية تحت الحكم الفارسي  ومنها جاء المجوس الى بيت لحم وسجدوا للرب وقدموا له الهدايا ولما عادوا  الى بلادهم اذاعوا فيها بشارة الميلاد . كما كان فيها جاليات يهودية كان  قوم منها في اورشليم يوم الخمسين ، ويذكر سفر اعمال الرسل ان اولئك كانوا  من الفرثيين والماديين والعيلاميين والساكنين في ما بين النهرين . ولا بد  ان الذين امنوا من هؤلاء حملوا معهم مصباح الانجيل الى بلادهم .
ويذكر التاريخ الكنسي ان ادي احد السبعين تلميذا ، ارسله  اخوه الرسول توما الى مدينة الرها السريانية عاصمة الاباجرة ، فشفى ملكها  ابجر الخامس من برصه ، وتلمذه ، مع أهل المدينة كافة . ثم بشر في آمد (  ديار بكر ) وجنوبي بلاد ارزن ، ووادي دجلة الشرقي وبازبدي ، وجاء الى حدياب  ( اربيل ) حيث استقر مع رفيقه ماري وواصلا نشر البشارة في هذه البلاد .  ويضيف المؤرخون السريان مار ميخائيل الكبير ، وابن العبري ، وابن الصلييي ،  ان الرسول توما قد مر بهذه البلاد في طريقه الى الهند . وبشر أهلها .  وهكذا انتشرت النصرانية في اطراف بلاد المشرق كافة منذ القرن الأول للميلاد  ، وانشأت فيها الكنائس وبعض الأسقفيات . وفي صدر القرن الثالث كثر عدد  المراكز الاسقفية وانتظمت تدريجيا حتى تكونت منها رئاسة عامة مقرها المدائن  ضمن حدود المنطقة الكنسية الخاضعة للكرسي الرسولي الانطاكي ولقب اسقفها  بمطران المشرق او جاثليق المشرق ، وسمي بعدئذ بمفريان المشرق .
وكان لجاثليق المشرق سلطة عامة على كنائس منطقته متحدا مع  البطريرك الانطاكي ، وقدزعزع الوضع السياسي أركان هذا الاتحاد ذلك ان مقر  الكرسي الانطاكي كان في اراضي المملكة الرومانية اما بلاد المشرق فكانت  خاضعة للحكم الفارسي ، وكانت العداوة متمكنة مابين الفرس والرومان .
وفي سنة 431م حرم مجمع افسس نسطور بطريرك القسطنطينية فتحزب  لنسطور عدد من اساقفة سورية ، ومعظم اساتذة مدرسة الرها وتلامذتها ،  وانتشرت تعاليمه في بلاد المشرق ولم يسلم منها سوى تكريت وارمينية ، وانقسم  السريان من حيث العقيدة الدينية الى قسمين ، ومن جراء ذلك انقسمت اللغة  السريانية ايضا من حيث لفظها وقلمها الى قسمين يعرفان بالتقليدين الغربي  والشرقي نسبة الى مواطن الشعب الذي كان يزاولهما أي بلاد الشام الغربية ،  وبلاد ما بين النهرين الشرقية والعراق واذربيجان . والقسم الشرقي قطع  علاقته مع الكرسي الانطاكي ، ويستثنى منه الشعب العراقي الاثوذكسي الذي  استمر امينا للكرسي الرسولي الانطاكي وعانى في سبيل ذلك الامرين . ففي سنة  480 وشى برصوما اسقف نصيبين النسطوري بالمؤمنين الاثوذكس في بلاد المشرق  لدى فيروز الملك الفارسي ، وقال انهم يتجسسون لحساب المملكة البيزنطية ففتك  بالعديد منهم وسفك دماءهم النقية . وبعد موت برصوما ، زار بلاد المشرق  خرسطفورس جاثليق الارمن ورسم الراهب كرماي مطرانا على دير ما متى وخوله  سلطة رسامة اساقفة كما كان لجثالة المشرق ، ورسم خرسطفورس ايضا الراهب  احودامه البدي اسقفا لباعرباي
وفي سنة 559 تفقد مار يعقوب البرادعي كنيسة المشرق ورسم مار  احودامه مطرانا عاما
أي جاثليقا عليها ، وعدّ هذا اول مطران عام على المشرق بعد  ان استولى النساطرة على كرسيها.


وفي سنة 628م عقد صلح بين المملكتين  الفارسية الرومانية فارسل البطريرك أثناسيوس الأول (595ـ631) كاتبه الربان  يوحنا الى المشرق فقابل المطران خرسطفورس رئيس دير مار متى وفاتحه بموضوع  اعادة العلاقات ما بين الكرسي الانطاكي وكنيسة​

 المشرق ،  فعقد هذا مجمعا حضره الربان يوحنا واربعة من الاساقفة القريبين وانتخبوا  ثلاثة رهبان هم ماروثا وايثالاها وآحا واخذوهم الى البطريرك ليرسمهم اساقفة  فاعتذر حفظاً للعادة القديمة في كنيسة المشرق ، فقام الاساقفة الشرقيون  برسامتهم اساقفة بحضور اساقفة البطريرك . ثم قام البطريرك برسامة ماروثا  مطرانا لتكريت وخوله الرئاسة على بلاد المشرق بالنيابة عنه . منه هنا نعلم  انه كان لكنيسة المشرق حكم ذاتي ، ولجاثليقها سلطة عامة على ابرشياتها ،  فالجاثليق يرسم اساقفتها ، والبطريرك الانطاكي يرسمه جاثليقا ، كما اننا  نرى في التاريخ ان البطريرك الانطاكي يرسم من آباء المجمع الانطاكي باشتراك  جاثليق المشرق ، وكثيرا ما حدث شقاق في الكنيسة لمخالفة هذا التقليد .​

واطلق على مار ماروثا التكريتي (  المتوفي عام 649م ) اسم مفريان لأول مرة ، وهكذا اخذت المفريانية تتسلسل  منذ ذلك الحين . ومما يجدر بالذكر ان ابرشيات المشرق اتسعت ونمت عبر  التاريخ حتى انها فاقت ابرشيات الكرسي الانطاكي عددا وشأنا على عهد العلامة  مار غريغوريوس يوحنا ابن العبري مفريان المشرق ( 1264 ـ 1286م) كما صرح هو  نفسه . ويعتبر ابن العبري من اشهر مفارنة المشرق علما .
وكان مقر الكرسي المفرياني في بدء  الأمر في تكريت ، وظل فيها حتى سنة 1089 م فرحل المفارنة بعد ذلك ا لى  الموصل ثم اعيد المقر الى تكريت ثانية حتى سنة 1152م اذ انتقل الى دير ما  متى واحيانا الى برطلة قرب الموصل ثم الموصل .
وكانت العادة قديما عند ارتقاء المفريان الى الكرسي ان يحفظ  له اسمه الاسقفي ، ومنذ القرن السادس عشر اصطلح على تسميته بباسيليوس  مضافا الى اسم المفريان الشخصي .
وقد الغيت رتبة المفريانية سنة 1860 بقرار مجمعي بعد وفاة  المفريان مار باسيليوس بهنام الرابع الموصلي .​


*يتبــــــــع*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*استئناف  رتبة المفريانية :*​ 

في 21 آيار  سنة 1964 استئنفت رتبة المفريانية وصار مقرها في الهند وذلك بقرار من مجمع  كوطيم ، في جنوب الهند ، الذي عقد برئاسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يعقوب  الثالث ، وعضوية مطارنة السريان في الهند والمطارنة الثلاثة الذين رافقوا  قداسته من الشرق الأوسط ، وكان كاتب هذه السطور احدهم ، وقرر المجمع على ان  تكون الهند وشرقيها المنطقة التي يرأسها المفريان ومفريان الهند اليوم هو  غبطة مار باسيليوس بولس ، والمفريان ينتخب من المجمع المقدس في الهند  ويرسمه قداسة البطريرك . وهو يمثل الكنيسة السريانية في الهند بالاشتراك  بمجمع انتخاب البطريرك ورسامته .

*انقسامات  في الكرسي الانطاكي :*​ 
طرأت على الكرسي الانطاكي عبر التاريخ  حوادث مؤلمة قسمت اتباعه الى فرق عديدة واضعفته ، ولا بد لنا في هذه  العجالة من ان نلم ببعض هذه الحوادث .
فمنذ سنة 330م والى سنة 360 م اغتصب الكرسي ستة اريوسيين ،  ثم تبوأه القديس ملاطيوس الى سنة 381م ثم فلابيانس الأول وفي عهدهما رأس  فئة ارثوذكسية الاسقف بولينوس ثم اوغريوس (362 ـ 394) وفي اثناء نفي  ملاطيوس قام دخيلان اريوسيان وزعيم شرذمة ابو لينارية ودام هذا الشقاق حتى  سنة 412م فلما اعتلى مار الكسندروس الكرسي وحّد صفوف الاثوذكسيين .
أما الإنقسامات التي مزقت جسم الكنيسة السريانية وشعبها الى  فرق عديدة

 وكنائس شتى فهي كالآتي :

في سنة 431م شجب مجمع افسس تعليم نسطور بطريرك القسطنطينية  الذي زعم بأن السيد المسيح هو اقنومان وطبيعتان . وتحزب له يوحنا بطريرك  انطاكية وحذا حذو هذا خلفه دمنوس وهو ابن شقيقته . غير ان مجمع افسس الثاني  449م حطه من رتبته وأقام بدلا منه مكسيموس . ولاقت تعاليم نسطور قبولا لدى  بعض السريان في المملكة الفارسية واطراف سورية وفلسطين وجزيرة قبرص ،  فتألفت منه كنيسة انسلخت من الكرسي الانطاكي سنة 498م واقامت لها رئيسا  اطلق على نفسه لقب ( جاثليق ) وكان أول جاثليق اسمه باباي وجعل مقره في  سلوقية القريبة من المدائن كما مر بنا ونقل مقره سنة 762م الى بغداد وفي  أوائل القرن الخامس عشر نقلوه الى القوش وسنة 1561م الى أرمية .
ولما انقسمت الكراسي الاربعة الكبرى الى اثنين كما مر بنا  على اثر مجمع خلقيدونية عام 451م ، عمت الفوض النظام الكنسي وبدأ التدخل في  الأبرشيات بطريقة لا شرعية ، واعتبر الاصطياد في الماء العكر مكسبا عظيما ،  واستطاع الكرسي الروماني ان يكسب مطرانا نسطوريا هو طيمثاوس مطران قبرص  الذي انضم الى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية سنة 1445م مع فئة من كنيسته السابقة  فاعلن البابا الروماني اوجانيوس الرابع بانه (( لا يجوز من الآن فصاعدا ان  يعامل هؤلاء السريان الراجعون من النسطرة كهراطقة ، ويجب ان يسموا بعد  اليوم كلدانا )) وسنة 1450م عاد هؤلاء الى كنيستهم الأولى . وعلى أثر  الخلاف الشديد الذي جرى في كنيستهم الأولى بسبب بطريركها عقد مجمع في  الموصل وانسلخ عن شمعون قسم كبير من الشعب انضموا الى الكرسي الروماني سنة  1553م ورسم لهم البابا يوليوس الثالث بطريركاً هو يوحنا هو يوحنا سولاقا ،  ولم يثبت هذا الانسلاخ طويلا اذ ان البطريرك يوحنا سولاقا قتلا سنة 1555م  وقطعت العلاقة مع الكرسي الروماني ثم توحدت الرئاسة سنة 1830م في عهد  البطريرك يوحنا هرمزد ، اذا كان البابا لاون الثاني عشر قد ابطل سنة 1827  تمييز بطريركية آمد من بطريركية بابل ، واقتصر على بطريرك واحد يجلــس في  الموصل ويدعى بطريـرك بابــل . ونصب في أواسـط القـــرن


التاسع عشر البطريرك يوسف أودو ويتصف  بمحبة الكنيسة الشرقية وتقاليدها العريقة.


ونعود الى الكرسي الانطاكي في مركزه  فنراه منذ عهد مكسيموس سنة 449م وحتى سنة 512م قد اغتصبه بطاركة تبعوا  عقيدة مجمع خلقيدونية وآخرون متذبذبون ، واشتهر في هذه الفترة العصيبة مار  بطرس الثاني المعروف بالقصار .
وفي سنة 512م نصب مار سويريوس بطريركا على انطاكية خلفا  لفلبيانس الذي عزله المجمع الانطاكي لتذبذبه في المعتقد ، ودبر مار سويريوس  الكرسي بأمن وسلام حتى سنة 518م اذ توفي الامبراطور انسطاس الارثوذكسي  وخلفه يوسطينوس الأول المؤيد لمجمع خلقيدونية الذي نفى في تلك السنة معظم  الأساقفة الاثوذكسيين ومن جملتهم مار سويريوس الذي انتقل الى جوار ربه  بمنفاه في مصر سنة 538م وخلفه مار سرجيس وهكذا لم تزل البطريركية الانطاكية  السريانية متسلسلة الى يومنا هذا .
وانتهز اتباع المجمع الخلقيدوني فرصة نفي مار سويريوس  واقاموا منهم بطاركة اشهرهم افرام الامدي ومن هنا أي من سنة 518م تبدأ  سلسلة البطاركة البيزنطيين وهم ( الروم الاثوذكس) وكان اغلبهم سريانا ،  وفيهم قسم من الجاليات اليونانية . وقد أطلق عليهم لقب الملكيين أي اتباع  الملك ، لاتباعهم عقيدة مجمع خلقيدونية التي تبناها الملك عصرئذ . وكانوا  يستعملون الطقس السرياني وفي القرنين العاشر والحادي عشر استبدلوه بالطقس  اليوناني ، ولعدم معرفتهم اللغة اليونانية ترجموه الى لغتهم السريانية ،  وفي الأجيال المتأخرة بعد تعلمهم اليونانية استعملوا الطقس اليوناني  باليونانية والعربية ، وجمعوا الكتب السريانية في خزانة دير السيدة في قرية  صيدنايا بالقرب من دمشق واحرقوها.
في القرن السابع حدث خلاف بين اتباع المجمع الخلقيدوني في  منطقة الكرسي الانطاكي، بسبب ظهور تعليم المشيئة الواحدة والمشيئتين في  المسيح ، وانفصل على أثرها الرهبان الموارنة في لبنان وأقاموا لهم بطريركية  خاصة ، وفي القرن الثاني عشر انضموا الى الكرسي الروماني وسموا بطريركيتهم  ببطريركية انطاكية .
وفي أوائل القرن الثامن عشر حدث خلاف اخر في صفوف الروم  الارثوذكس ادى الى ترك بعضهم بطريركيتهم واتباعهم الكرسي الروماني واقاموا  لهم بطريركية خاصة دعوها ببطريركية انطاكية واطلقوا على اتفسهم اسم الروم  الكاثوليك .
وتشعبت ايضا البطريركية السريانية الانطاكية ، ففي أوائل  القرن السابع عشر خرجت عنها في حلب فئة بتحريض الرهبان الكبوشيين وبمساعدة  قنصل فرنسا ، وقصدوا مطرانا مارونيا سنة 1657م فرسم لهم القس اندراوس  اخيجان الارمني المارديني الاصل اسقفا نادوا به بطريركا بعدئذ ، وبه تبتدئ  سلسلة بطاركة السريان الكاثوليك .
وفي الربع الأخير من القرن الثامن عشر انضم قسم من السريان  الاثوذكس في العراق إلى الكرسي الروماني وذلك بدهاء القنصل الفرنسي الذي  كان يشير على الحاكم العثماني في الموصل لتثقيل كواهل المسيحيين بالضرائب  الباهضة ومن جهة اخرى كان يبث المرسلين الدومنكيين بين المسيحيين السذج  يرغبونهم في طلب حماية فرنسا كي يتخلصوا من تلك الضرائب شريطة ان يخضعوا  فقط لبابا روما ، وهكذا دخلت الكثلكة العراق وكان أهل قره قوش أول من  اعتنقها سنة 1761م وبعد أواسط القرن التاسع عشر امتدت الى برطلة فالموصل.


*مار  يعقوب البرادعي *​ 
عندما بطش قياصرة البيزنطيين برجالات  الكنيسة السريانية الاثوذكسية وقتلوا بعضا ونفوا اخرين ومات غيرهم من شدة  الاضطهاد وتشرد غيرهم ، لم يبق للكنيسة السريانية سنة 544م سوى ثلاثة  مطارنة . 
في هذه الفترة العصيبة قيض الله للكنيسة رجلا هماماً هو مار  يعقوب البرادعي الذي قصد القسطنطينية فاستقبلته باحترام الملكة تيودورة  ابنة قسيس منبج السرياني وزوج الامبراطور جوستينيان التي كانت تخدم اساقفة  الكنيسة المنفيين وتساعدهم في ضيقهم . وبهمتها رسم مار يعقوب مطرانا عام  سنة 544م على يد مار تيودوسيوس بطريرك الاسكندرية الذي كان آنذاك منفيا في  القسطنطينية ، واشترك معه بالرسامة ثلاثة اساقفة كانوا في السجن . فشمر مار  يعقوب عن ساعد الجد وجال متفقدا الكنائس ومثبتا المؤمنين ورسم سبعة وعشرين  مطرانا ، ومئات الكهنة والشمامسة ، وانتقل الى جوار ربه في 30 تموز سنة  578م وعيد له الكنيسة.
وهكذا صمدت الكنيسة السريانية الاثوذكسية امام عاصفة  الاضطهاد البيزنطي وحافظت على الايمان الرسولي المؤيد من المجامع المسكونية  الثلاثة . وبقي كرسيها الانطاكي متحدا مع الكرسي الاسكندري حتى اليوم  مشتركين بالايمان الواحد والعقيدة الواحدة ومعهما الأرمن الاثوذكس واتباع  الكنيسة السريانية الاثوذكسية في الهند والكنيسة الاثيوبية.
وقد سمى البيزنطيون في معجمهم السابع في القرن الثامن  للميلاد الكنيسة السريانية الاثوذكسية بـ ( اليعقوبية ) نسبة الى مار يعقوب  البرادعي . وغايتهم من هذا النعت الدخيل النيل من كرامة هذه الكنيسة  العريقة التي هي سريانية أي مسيحية اثوذكسية ، وليس مار يعقوب سوى أحد  أبائها الميامين فهو ليس بمؤسسها ، كما أنه لم يأتها بعقيدة مستحدثة ، لذلك  تستنكر بشدة هذا النعت الدخيل .
ولابد أن نذكر أيضا ان الكنيسة السريانية الاثوذكسية تستنكر  تسمية (الموتوفيزيقية) التي هي ( الاوطاخية ) المعتقدة باستحالة الطبيعة  الناسوتية في السيد المسيح الى الطبيعة الالهية وامتزاجها بها وتبلبل  خواصها . والكنيسة السريانية الاثوذكسية تنبذ اوطاخي وتعاليمه وتطبع على  غرار مار كيرلس الاسكندري بالاعتقاد ان السيد المسيح كامل بالناسوت وكامــل  باللاهوت ولــه طبيعة واحدة مــن طبيعتين متحدتين بدون اختــلاط ولا


امتزاج ولا استحالة .



*يتبــــــــع*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*الكنيسة  السريانية الارثوذكسية اليوم * 


يربو عدد ابنائها على مليوني نسمة ،  تقطن الاغلبية الساحقة منهم في الهند ، والباقي ينتشرون في سورية ، ولبنان ،  والعراق ، والأردن ، وتركيا ، ومصر ، واوربا ، والاميركتين ، واوستراليا .
ويعتبر البطريرك الأب العام لجميع السريان الاثوذكس في  العالم . تجب طاعته على المطارنة والاساقفة والكهنة والرهبان والشمامسة  والشعب قاطبة . وينادى باسمه قبل اسم الجاثليق في الهند ، والمطارنة في  سائر الابرشيات في أثناء القداس الالهي وفي ختام الصلوات اليومية وفي  الاحتفالات الدينية والخدمات الكنسية ، كالرسامات . لقبه قداسة الحبر  الأعظم مار اغناطيوس ( فلان) بطريرك انطاكية وسائر المشرق والرئيس الأعلى  للكنيسة السريانية الاثوذكسية الجامعة ، ( في العالم ) . ومن حقوقه الدينية  ، رسامة الجاثيليق والمطارنة والاساقفة المنتخبين شرعا . وتقديس الميرون ،  على ان يعاونه في ذلك على الأقل اثنان من المطارنة . كذلك له حق عقد  المجامع ، وهو رئيس المجمع المقدس ( السنودوس) ولا يمكن عزله الا اذا ابتدع  بدعة في الدين المسيحي والايمان الارثوذكسي المقرر من المجامع المسكونية  الثلاثة ( نيقية والقسطنطينية وافسس ) وتعاليم الاباء القديسين ، أو خالف  قوانين الكنيسة أو أصيب بمرض عقلي لا يمكن شفاؤه او ساءت سيرته . 
والبطريرك مسؤول تجاه المجمع المقدس المؤلف من مطارنة  الكرسي الرسولي الانطاكي كافة الذي يعتبر السلطة العليا في الكنيسة ، ففيه  يتم انتخابه ، وتنصيبه ، واقرار انتخاب المطارنة والاساقفة ، والتحقيق معهم  ومحاكمتهم في حالة مخالفتهم العقيدة والقوانين البيعية ، ونقلهم من ابرشية  الى اخرى ، وعزلهم ، وقبول استعفائهم، وكذلك تأسيس ابرشية جديدة ، أو  ألغائها ، ويعتبر اجتماع المجمع المقدس قانونيا اذا اجتمع فيه ثلثا  المطارنة وتتخذ قراراته بالاكثرية وتعتبر نافذة بعد تصديق البطريرك عليها .
وتتألف الكنيسة اليوم من أربع وعشرين ابرشية ، عشر منها في  الهند والباقي في البلاد الأخرى . ويراس كلا من هذه الابرشيات مطران يدير  شؤونها الروحية ، ويرسم لها الكهنة والشمامسة والرهبان ويكرس المذابح  والهياكل ، ويقدس الزيت المقدس للعماد ويسن القوانين المحلية التهذيبية  لخير ابرشيته وله مجلس كهنوتي ومجالس محلية واستشارية .
وتحافظ الابرشيات على الإيمان الارثوذكسي وتتمسك بالتقليد  الرسولي القديم وتمارس الطقوس البيعية باللغة السريانية الى جانتب اللغات  المحلية .
لقد كان لهذه الكنيسة في الأزمنة الماضية مئات الاديرة ،  بقي منها اليوم عدد ما زال عامرا ، اشهرها في الشرق الأوسط : 1. دير مار  متى قرب الموصل في العراق . 2. ودير مار كبرئيل في طورعبدين ـ تركيا ويعود  تاريخهما الى القرن الرابع للميلاد . 3. ودير مار حننيا ( الزعفران ) في  ماردين ـ تركيا الذي اسس في القرن الثامن للميلاد . وفي كل من الديرين  الاخيرين مدرسة اكليريكية ابتدائية . 4. ودير مار مرقس في القدس الذي يعد  من مفاخر المسيحية اذ هو (( العلية )) التي أكل فيها السيد المسيح الفصح مع  تلاميذه حسبما ظهر من رقيم اكتشف في كنيسة الدير سنة 1940 م يعود تاريخ  كتابته السريانية الى ما قبل القرن السادس للميلاد ، جاء فيه ما ترجمته ((  هذا هو بين مريم أم يوحنا الذي يدعى مرقس )) . وللكنيسة معهد لاهوتي في  العطشانة ـ لبنان ، ومعهد اخر في الهند يتخرج فيهما اكليروسها .
والكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية اليوم آخذة بالنمو ،  والتقدم والازدهار ، قال فيها احد مؤرخي الروم الارثوذكس ما يأتي : ((  السريان شعب نشيط ، عامل ، مقتصد ، لذلك قلما ترى فيه متسولا . وبالرغم عن  الأزمات الشديدة التي مرت به ما برح محافظا على مركزه الاقتصادي لحبه الدأب  في العمل ن وبعده عن تقليد الغربيين بالاسراف والبذخ )) . وقال مؤرخ بحاثة  من الكنيسة الاسقفية في القرن الماضي ، ما يأتي : (( ليس من الصعب على  العناية الربانية ان يمد هذا الشعب جذوره في الارض ثانية ويحمل ثمارا كثيرة  اذ قد تحرر من سيطرة عقيدة غريبة ، وسطوة اجنبية ، ومن الظلم والاضطهادات  القاسية التي احتملها لمدة طويلة . فهو في الوقت الحاضر مع كل ضعفه يمثل  الكنائس القديمة التي كانت في عصر غابر نضرة في شرق البلاد وجنوبها )) .
والكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية عضو في مجلس الكنائس  العالمي ، انضمت اليه عام 1960 . وهي عضو في المجالس الكنسية المحلية ،  وتتعاون مع سائر الكنائس المسيحية ، وتشترك في الحوار اللاهوتي المسكوني  على النطاق الرسمي والخاص .

*الخاتمة :*

هذه صورة صادقة ، قد تكون غير متكاملة ،  رسمتها لكنيسة انطاكية . كنيسة الشرق الاصيلة ذات الشخصية المعنوية  الكاملة من حيث الايمان والعقيدة والليتورجية والخدمة ونشر البشارة  الانجيلية الى اقصى الشرق . الكنيسة التي مزقت الانقسامات جسمها . وكلي أمل  أن نرجع الى مصادر تاريخها وندرس بامعان اسباب تفكك اعضائها وتمزق شملها ،  والنفور الذي دب في صفوفها فتعددت اسماؤها واختلفت اتجاهاتها . وبالصلاة ،  والحوار ، يلم شعثها ، ويداوي جرحها ، وتعود شركة بالايمان بين فرقها  فتزول الحروم واللعنات وتحل البركات ، وتتحقق وحدتها كما كانت فجر المسيحية  وفق روح الانجيل القائل : (( ان يكون الجميع واحداً ) .


*يتبــــــــع*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*كنيسة أنطاكية السريانية الأرثوذكسية عبر  العصور*


*بقلم: قداسة سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس زكا الأول عيواص  الكلي الطوبى*


*تأسيس كنيسة أنطاكية:*


*الكنيسة السريانية  الأرثوذكسية هي كنيسة أنطاكية، تأسست في فجر المسيحية، يوم كانت أنطاكية عاصمة  سورية وإحدى العواصم الثلاث في الدولة الرومانية.*

*دخلت المسيحية مدينة  أنطاكية على يد بعض تلاميذ السيد المسيح الذين تشتّتوا هاربين من أورشليم بسبب  الاضطهاد الذي أثاره اليهود ضدهم بعيد استشهاد اسطيفانس رئيس الشمامسة حوالي سنة  34م. كما زارها برنابا أحد التلاميذ السبعين، ثم الرسول بولس حيث مكثا فيها سنة  كاملة مبشرين. ونشر فيها الرسول بطرس تعاليم الإنجيل، كما اتخذها مقراً لكرسيه  الرسولي سنة 37م على الأرجح. ويجعل بعضهم تنصر أنطاكية على يد الرسول بطرس على  مرحلتين، الأولى تنصر اليهود وقيام كنيسة مسيحية منهم والثانية تنصر الوثنيين من  أراميين ويونان وعرب، بعد البت في قضية كرنيليوس وقبوله في الكنيسة. ومن مجرى  الحوادث نستنتج أن بطرس الرسول في مجيئه الثاني إلى أنطاكية، امتنع عن مخالطة  المتنصرين من الأمم الوثنية حتى بعد عمادهم خوفاً من مسيحيي أورشليم الذين كانوا قد  اختصموه في حادثة كرنيليوس. غير أن الرسول بولس قاومه علانية. فقد حاول بعض  المتنصّرين من اليهود أن يلزموا المتنصرين من الأمم بأن يختتنوا أي أن يتهودوا قبل  أن يتنصروا، وعقد مجمع أورشليم سنة 51م للبتّ في هذه القضية، وقرر المجمع «ألا يثقل  على الراجعين إلى الله من الأمم بل أن يمتنعوا عن نجاسات الأصنام والزنا والمخنوق  والدم» وأرسل هذا القرار إلى أنطاكية بيد بولس وبرنابا ومعهما يهوذا الملقب برسابا  وسيلا. ومن هنا نلمس أهمية كنيسة أنطاكية سورية في فجر المسيحية.*

*ويسجّل سفر  أعمال الرسل غيرة أعضاء كنيسة أنطاكية ومحبتهم للإخوة إذ أنهم جمعوا صدقة وأرسلوها  إلى فقراء أورشليم بيد برنابا وشاول، كما أن أتباع السيد المسيح سمّوا مسيحيين لأول  مرة في أنطاكية (أع11: 26).*

*وتغيب بطرس وبولس عن أنطاكية لدواعي التبشير،  فأقاما عليها أسقفين هما: أفوديوس أسقفاً على المسيحيين الذين من أصل وثني،  وإغناطيوس أسقفاً على المسيحيين الذين من أصل يهودي واتّحد الطرفان برباط الروح تحت  رئاسة إغناطيوس النوراني بعد سنة 68م فأطلق هذا على كنيسة أنطاكية عبارة الكنيسة  الجامعة، حيث جمعت الختان والغرلة معاً، وهو أول من استعمل هذا الاصطلاح في  المسيحية.*


*اللغة السريانية في أنطاكية:*


*تعرف اللغة السريانية  بالآرامية أيضاً، فقد كانت قديماً لغة الآراميين الذين استوطنوا منذ القرن الخامس  عشر قبل الميلاد بلاد آرام الشام وآرام النهرين. وانتشرت هذه اللغة في العالم  القديم انتشارا واسعاً، وصارت حروفها حروف هجاء للغات شرقية عديدة حتى رأيناها على  عهد الملك نابوبلاصر لغة البلاط البابلي، وجعلت على عهد داريوس الكبير (521 ـ 486  ق.م) اللغة الرسمية بين مقاطعات الإمبراطورية الفارسية، بل أمست لغة دولية في الشرق  كله زمناً طويلاً، وكان اليهود قد تعلّموها واستعملوها منذ السبي البابلي في القرن  الخامس قبل الميلاد، بل صارت لغتهم اليومية إذ نسوا العبرية. لذلك تكلّم السيد  المسيح ورسله بالسريانية واستمرّت سائدة في قسم كبير من الشعوب الشرقية حتى أواخر  القرن السابع للميلاد إذ انتشرت اللغة العربية، فأخذت السريانية تتقلص رويداً  رويداً، ولا تزال لهجاتها محكية حتى اليوم في طورعبدين بتركيا، وقرى الموصل وغيرها  في شمال العراق، وقرية معلولا المجاورة لدمشق في سورية، وآثارها ظاهرة في أسماء مدن  وقرى عديدة في الشرق الأوسط، وفي اللهجات العامية في قسم كبير منها. وفي فجر  المسيحية كانت اللغة السريانية لغة أهل أنطاكية الأصليين لا سيما القاطنون في  ضواحيها كما كانت لغة سائر بلاد سوريا الداخلية وكانت أيضاً لغة اليهود المهاجرين  إلى أنطاكية. أما اللغة اليونانية فكانت لغة المستعمر(بكسر الميم الثانية) ولغة  الجالية اليونانية التي استقدمها السلوقيون.*

*واستعملت كنيسة أنطاكية اللغة  السريانية في طقوسها الدينية، ففيها أقامت خدمة أول قداس كتبه بالسريانية مار يعقوب  أخو الرب أسقف أورشليم، ولا تزال جميع الكنائس السريانية في العالم حتى اليوم تتلوه  بالسريانية إلى جانب لغاتها المحلية الوطنية. وكتب بها آباؤها مصنفاتهم الدينية  والعلمية.*


*مكانة كنيسة أنطاكية الدينية:*


*تعتبر كنيسة أنطاكية أقدم  الكنائس المسيحية وأشهرها بعد كنيسة أورشليم، وقد ازدادت أهميتها بعد خراب أورشليم  سنة 70م على يد طيطس الروماني، فمنها انطلق التلاميذ إلى أنحاء العالم المعروفة  عصرئذ فنشروا تعاليم الإنجيل، وأسّسوا الكنائس والأديرة والمدارس، وقام فيهم  العلماء الأفذاذ الذين أناروا العالم بالعلوم الدينية والمدنية.*

*ولآباء  كنيسة أنطاكية السريانية فضل يذكر بالفخر بدراسة الكتاب المقدس بعهديه، فقد نقلوه  إلى لغتهم السريانية بالترجمة المعروفة بـ «البسيطة» وغيرها من الترجمات. كما نقلوه  إلى العربية، والفارسية، والمليالم (لغة جنوبي الهند) وتناولوه شرحا وتفسيراً،  وتركوا لنا في ذلك بحوثاً مستفيضة تعد مراجع مهمة في هذا المضمار. كما كان لهذه  الكنيسة في الماضي الفضل في حمل لواء الإنجيل إلى مختلف الأمم كبلاد العرب،  وأرمينية، والهند، والحبشة، وقدمت ألوف الشهداء في سبيل ذلك.*





*يتبــــــــع*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*مؤسس الكرسي الأنطاكي:*

*أجمع المؤرخون الثقات على حقيقة تأسيس الرسول بطرس  كرسيه الرسولي في أنطاكية سورية، كما أسلفنا، وهو أول أساقفتها أي بطاركتها الذين  إليه يتسلسلون. فيقول اوسابيوس القيصري (+340م): «في السنة الرابعة بعد صعود المسيح  نادى بطرس بكلمة الرب في أنطاكية العاصمة الكبرى وصار أول أساقفتها» ويقول أيضاً في  تاريخه البيعي: «كما اشتهر إغناطيوس الذي اختير أسقفاً لأنطاكية خلفاً لبطرس». وقد  خصّص هيرونيموس في جدول الأعياد السنوية اليوم الثاني والعشرين من شهر شباط، (عيد  تأسيس كرسي مار بطرس الرسول في أنطاكية). ولا تزال الكنيسة الرومانية تحتفل به حتى  الآن.*

*وهكذا صار القديس بطرس الرسول أول بطريرك جلس على هذا الكرسي الرسولي  وتعاقب عليه بعده بطاركة عظام جلهم من صدور العلماء حتى وصلت الرئاسة إلى قداسة  البطريرك الحالي مار إغناطيوس زكا الأول عيواص وهو البطريرك المائة والثاني  والعشرون في عداد البطاركة الشرعيين.*

*مقر الكرسي الأنطاكي:*

*كان  مقر الكرسي الأنطاكي مدينة أنطاكية حتى سنة 518م بسبب المتاعب الكثيرة التي عانتها  الكنيسة، فقد نقل إلى أديرة ما بين النهرين حتى استقر في القرن الثالث عشر في دير  الزعفران قرب ماردين في تركيا، ونقل سنة 1959 إلى دمشق.*

*اسم بطاركة  أنطاكية:*

*كان البطاركة عند تنصيبهم تحفظ لهم اسماؤهم الأصلية فلما ارتقى إلى  الكرسي البطريركي يشوع سنة 878م اتّخذ اسم إغناطيوس تيمّنا بإغناطيوس النوراني  الشهيد الذي خلف الرسول بطرس في أنطاكية. وحذا حذو البطريرك إغناطيوس يشوع أربعة  بطاركة بعده، فلما اعتلى الكرسي البطريركي يوسف بن وهيب مطران ماردين سنة 1293م وهو  إغناطيوس الخامس ثبتت هذه العادة من بعده وماتزال حتى اليوم، وهي أن يسبق اسم  المنتخب للكرسي البطريركي اسم مار إغناطيوس.*

*سلطة الكرسي الأنطاكي  وعلاقته بالكراسي الرسولية الأخرى:*

*نشأ في القرون الأولى للميلاد النظام  الكنسي فسمي أسقف المدينة الرئيسة بالمتربوليت ومعناه أسقف أم المدن أي قاعدة  المملكة، وعن طريق المجامع الإقليمية والمسكونية ربطت الأسقفيات بالمطرانيات وحدّدت  سلطة الكراسي الرسولية الكبرى المتساوية بالسلطة في أنطاكية والإسكندرية ورومية. ثم  أضيفت القسطنطينية في مجمع القسطنطينية سنة 381م إلى الكراسي الثلاثة وحازت هذه  الكراسي الأربعة مكانة مرموقة لمكانة المدن المذكورة السياسية وموقعها الجغرافي،  وأطلق على أسقف كل منها في أواسط القرن الخامس لقب بطريرك ومعناه رئيس  الآباء.*

*ولكل من هذه الكراسي حدود معينة تخضع الكنائس الموجودة فيها لسلطته  الدينية عن طريق الكراسي المحلية أي مراكز المطرانيات والأسقفيات.*

*وقد حدد  المجمع النيقاوي سنة 325م في قانونه السادس سلطة هذه الكراسي بقوله: «فلتحفظ العادة  القديمة في مصر وليبيا والمدن الخمس لأن الأسقف الاسكندري يكون له السلطان على كل  هؤلاء كما أن أسقف رومية له هذه العادة أيضاً ومثل ذلك فلتحفظ الكرامة سالمة أيضاً  في الكنائس التي في أنطاكية وفي الأبرشيات الأخرى» علماً بأن المجمع النيقاوي لم  يحدث هذه الامتيازات بل أقر بها.*

*الشركة بالإيمان وسلطة  المجامع:*

*كانت الكراسي الأربعة: رومية والقسطنطينية والإسكندرية وأنطاكية  واحدة بالعقيدة الدينية، وفي شركة روحية، وكانت هذه الكراسي متساوية في السلطات  والامتيازات، وكان أصحابها عند انتخابهم يبعثون بصورة إيمانهم بعضهم إلى بعض لنيل  يمين الشركة. ولم تعتبر الشركة بمثابة تنصيب للبطريرك في وظيفته بل كانت فقط شرطاً  ضرورياً لممارسة الوظيفة بطريقة شرعية وحوادث التاريخ تشهد بأنه لم يكن لأصحاب هذه  الكراسي الأربعة الكبرى حكم اوتونومي (الحكم الذاتي) وحسب بل هو حكم  اوتوكيفالي(الاستقلال المطلق) أيضاً. إذ لم يكن لأحدها حكم على الآخر، ولا يتدخل  رئيس بشؤون غيره البتة. كما لم يكن يحق لأسقف ما التدخل بشؤون أسقف آخر، وكلما  اعترضت مشاكل محلية داخلية، أو خلاف بين الأساقفة في الأبرشية الواحدة كان يعقد  مجمع إقليمي من أساقفة الأبرشية برئاسة أسقف الأبرشية العام للفصل في هذا الخلاف،  ويعتبر المجمع أعلى من الأسقف بل هو أعلى سلطة في الأبرشية الواحدة. وإذا ما برزت  مشاكل عامة وقضايا إيمانية كبرى كان يعقد مجمع عام أو مجمع مسكوني وسلطانه يعلو  سلطان الأساقفة كافة بمن فيهم أساقفة الكراسي الأربعة الكبرى. وقوانينه نافذة  المفعول في الكنيسة جمعاء، ذلك أن أساقفة العالم جميعاً يدعون إليه، ويحضر أغلبهم،  ولا يتغيب منهم أحد إلا بعذر مشروع فتمثل فيه الكنيسة الجامعة، ويشترك بأعماله أغلب  أساقفتها ويقبلون قراراته، ويعتبر السلطة العليا في الكنيسة.*

*فلم يكن لأحد  من الأساقفة حتى أساقفة الكراسي الأربعة الكبرى سلطان على البت في الأحكام والقضايا  الإيمانية الكبرى منفرداً، بل كان ذلك من حق المجامع. وإن تضارب الآراء وتشعب  القرارات في المجامع المكانية الإقليمية والعامة في قضية إيمانية تربك الكنيسة  الجامعة، وعندما تدرس هذه المسألة في المجمع المسكوني المتوفرة فيه شهادة الكنائس  الرسولية يصدر المجمع فيها حكمه فتقبله الكنيسة الجامعة كأنه حكم السماء. وكانت  المجامع تعقد لإقامة الحجة على أصالة التعليم الصحيح ودحض الهرطقات. فدستور الإيمان  النيقاوي مثلاً كان متضمناً في كتابات الآباء بالتفصيل ومقبولاً من الكنيسة منذ  فجرها ولكن المجمع صاغه بشكل واضح، وألزم قبوله على المؤمنين تحت طائلة الحرم.*




*يتبــــــــــع*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*انقسام الكراسي الأربعة الكبرى:*

*في عام 451م انعقد المجمع الخلقيدوني  وأدّت نتائجه إلى انقسام الكراسي الرسولية الأربعة إلى قسمين، ضمّ القسم الأول كرسي  رومية وكرسي القسطنطينية، وضمّ القسم الثاني كرسي أنطاكية وكرسي الإسكندرية. وقد  استمرّ الكرسيان الأخيران متّحدين بالإيمان حتى اليوم، ولكل منهما رئاسته الخاصة  واستقلاله التام كما كان منذ بدء النصرانية. أما الكرسيان الروماني والقسطنطيني فقد  انقسما على ذاتهما في القرن الحادي عشر للميلاد.*

*حدود منطقة الكرسي  الأنطاكي:*

*كان للجالس على الكرسي الأنطاكي مقام سام في الكنيسة، وكان سلطانه  الديني يمتد من بحر الروم غرباً إلى أقصى بلاد الفرس والهند شرقاً. ومن حدود آسيا  الصغرى شمالاً إلى تخوم فلسطين جنوباً. وكانت كنيسة أنطاكية واحدة ويسوسها كلها  بطريرك واحد، ولم يكن غيره في كل بلاد المشرق التي كانت تشمل بلاد الشام وفلسطين  وقليقية وبعضاً من بلاد آسيا الصغرى وما بين النهرين وبلاد فارس بأسرها وسلطانه  يشمل جميع المسيحيين في هذه المنطقة على اختلاف قومياتهم وأجناسهم ولغاتهم، وكان  للأبرشيات الكبرى رؤساء أساقفة وللأبرشيات الصغرى أساقفة يتولون إدارتها الروحية  وهم تحت طاعته.*

*مفريانية المشرق:*

*أطلق على البلاد الواقعة شرقي  المملكة الرومانية اسم بلاد المشرق. وكانت في فجر المسيحية تحت الحكم الفارسي ومنها  جاء المجوس إلى بيت لحم وسجدوا للرب وقدموا له الهدايا ولما عادوا إلى بلادهم  أذاعوا فيها بشارة الميلاد. كما كان فيها جاليات يهودية كان قوم منها في أورشليم  يوم الخمسين، ويذكر سفر أعمال الرسل أن أولئك كانوا من الفرثيين والماديين  والعيلاميين والساكنين في ما بين النهرين. ولا بد أن الذين آمنوا من هؤلاء حملوا  معهم مصباح الإنجيل إلى بلادهم.*

*ويذكر التاريخ الكنسي أن أدّى أحد السبعين  تلميذاً أرسله أخوه الرسول توما إلى مدينة الرها السريانية عاصمة الأباجرة، فشفى  ملكها أبجر الخامس من برصه وتلمذه مع أهل المدينة كافة. ثم بشر في آمد (ديار بكر)  وجنوبي بلاد أرزن، ووادي دجلة الشرقي وبازبدي، وجاء إلى حدياب (اربيل) حيث استقر مع  رفيقه ماري وواصلا نشر البشارة في هذه البلاد. ويضيف المؤرخون السريان مار ميخائيل  الكبير، وابن العبري، وابن الصليبي، أن الرسول توما قد مرّ بهذه البلاد في طريقه  إلى الهند، وبشر أهلها، وهكذا انتشرت النصرانية في أطراف بلاد المشرق كافة منذ  القرن الأول للميلاد، وأُنشئت فيها الكنائس وبعض الأسقفيات. وفي صدر القرن الثالث  كثر عدد المراكز الأسقفية وانتظمت تدريجياً حتى تكونت منها رئاسة عامة مقرها  المدائن ضمن حدود المنطقة الكنسية الخاضعة للكرسي الرسولي الأنطاكي ولقب أسقفها  بمطران المشرق أو جاثليق المشرق، وسمي بعدئذ بمفريان المشرق.*

*وكان لجاثليق  المشرق سلطة عامة على كنائس منطقته متحداً مع البطريرك الأنطاكي، وقد زعزع الوضع  السياسي أركان هذا الاتحاد ذلك أن مقر الكرسي الأنطاكي كان في أراضي المملكة  الرومانية أما بلاد المشرق فكانت خاضعة للحكم لفارسي، وكانت العداوة متمكنة ما بين  الفرس والرومان.*

*وفي سنة 431م حرم مجمع أفسس نسطور بطريرك القسطنطينية فتحزب  لنسطور عدد من أساقفة سورية، ومعظم أساتذة مدرسة الرها وتلامذتها، وانتشرت تعاليمه  في بلاد المشرق ولم يسلم منها سوى تكريت وأرمينية، وانقسم السريان من حيث العقيدة  الدينية إلى قسمين، ومن جراء ذلك انقسمت اللغة السريانية أيضاً من حيث لفظها وقلمها  إلى قسمين يعرفان بالتقليدين الغربي والشرقي نسبة إلى مواطن الشعب الذي كان  يزاولهما أي بلاد الشام الغربية، وبلاد ما بين النهرين الشرقية والعراق وأذربيجان.  والقسم الشرقي قطع علاقته مع الكرسي الأنطاكي، ويستثنى منه الشعب العراقي  الأرثوذكسي الذي استمر اميناً للكرسي الرسولي الأنطاكي وعانى في سبيل ذلك الأمرين.  ففي سنة 480م وشى برصوما أسقف نصيبين النسطوري بالمؤمنين الأرثوذكس في بلاد المشرق  لدى فيروز الملك الفارسي، وقال إنهم يتجسسون لحساب المملكة البيزنطية ففتك بالعديد  منهم وسفك دماءهم النقية. وبعد موت برصوما، زار بلاد المشرق خرسطفورس جاثليق الأرمن  ورسم الراهب كرماي مطراناً على دير مار متى وخوله سلطة رسامة الأساقفة كما كان  لجثالقة المشرق، ورسم خرسطفورس أيضاً الراهب أحودامه البلدي أسقفاً  لباعرباي.*

*وفي سنة 559م تفقد مار يعقوب البرادعي كنيسة المشرق ورسم مار  احودامه مطراناً عاماً أي جاثليقاً عليها، وعد هذا أول مطران عام على المشرق بعد أن  استولى النساطرة على كرسيها.*

*وفي سنة 628م عقد صلح بين المملكتين الفارسية  والرومانية فارسل البطريرك أثناسيوس الأول (595 ـ 631) كاتبه الربان يوحنا إلى  المشرق فقابل المطران خرسطفورس رئيس دير مار متى وفاتحه بموضوع اعادة العلاقات بين  الكرسي الأنطاكي وكنيسة المشرق، فعقد هذا مجمعاً حضره الربان يوحنا واربعة من  الأساقفة القريبين وانتخبوا ثلاثة رهبان هم ماروثا وايثالاها وآحا وأخذوهم إلى  البطريرك ليرسمهم أساقفة فاعتذر حفظاً للعادة القديمة في كنيسة المشرق، فقام  الأساقفة الشرقيون برسامتهم أساقفة بحضور أساقفة البطريرك. ثم قام البطريرك برسامة  ماروثا مطراناً لتكريت وخوله الرئاسة على بلاد المشرق بالنيابة عنه. من هنا نعلم  أنه كان لكنيسة المشرق حكم ذاتي، ولجاثليقها سلطة عامة على أبرشياتها، فالجاثليق  يرسم أساقفتها، والبطريرك الأنطاكي يرسمه جاثليقاً كما أننا نرى بالتاريخ أن  البطريرك الأنطاكي يرسم من آباء المجمع الأنطاكي باشتراك جاثليق المشرق، وكثيراً ما  حدث شقاق في الكنيسة لمخالفة هذا التقليد.*

*وأطلق على مار ماروثا التكريتي  (+649) اسم مفريان لاول مرة، وهكذا اخذت المفريانية تتسلسل منذ ذلك الحين. ومما  يجدر بالذكر أن أبرشيات المشرق اتسعت ونمت عبر التاريخ حتى أنها فاقت ابرشيات  الكرسي الأنطاكي عددا وشأناً على عهد العلامة مار غريغوريوس يوحنا ابن العبري  مفريان المشرق(1264 ـ 1286) كما صرح هو نفسه، ويعتبر ابن العبري من أشهر مفارنة  المشرق علما.*

*وكان مقر الكرسي المفرياني في بدء الأمر في تكريت، وظل فيها  حتى سنة 1089م فرحل المفارنة بعد ذلك إلى الموصل ثم أعيد المقر إلى تكريت ثانية حتى  سنة 1152م إذ انتقل إلى دير مار متى وأحياناً إلى برطلة قرب الموصل ثم  الموصل.*

*وكانت العادة قديماً عند ارتقاء المفريان إلى الكرسي أن يحفظ له  اسمه الأسقفي، ومنذ القرن السادس عشر اصطلح على تسميته بباسيليوس مضافاً إلى أسم  المفريان الشخصي.*

*وقد ألغيت رتبة المفريانية سنة 1860 بقرار مجمعي بعد وفاة  المفريان مار باسيليوس بهنام الرابع الموصلي.*

*رتبة المفريانية في  الهند:*

*في 21 أيار سنة 1964 استحدثت رتبة المفريانية في الهند وذلك بقرار من  مجمع كوطيم، في جنوب الهند، الذي عقد برئاسة المثلث الرحمة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس  يعقوب الثالث، وعضوية مطارنة السريان في الهند والمطارنة الثلاثة الذين رافقوا  قداسته من الشرق الأوسط، وكان كاتب هذه السطور أحدهم، وقرر المجمع أن تكون الهند  وشرقيها المنطقة التي يرأسها المفريان. ومفريان الهند اليوم هو غبطة مار باسيليوس  بولس، والمفريان ينتخب من المجمع المقدس في الهند ويرسمه قداسة البطريرك، وهو يمثل  الكنيسة السريانية في الهند من خلال اشتراكه في مجمع انتخاب البطريرك  ورسامته.*




*يتبـــــــع*
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*انقسامات في الكرسي الأنطاكي:*

*طرأت على الكرسي الأنطاكي عبر التاريخ  حوادث مؤلمة قسمت اتباعه إلى فرق عديدة وأضعفته، ولابد لنا في هذه العجالة من أن  نلم ببعض هذه الحوادث.*
*فمنذ سنة 330م وإلى سنة 360م اغتصب الكرسي ستة أريوسيين،  ثم تبوأه القديس ملاطيوس إلى سنة 381م ثم فلابيانس الأول وفي عهدهما رأست فئة  أرثوذكسية الأسقف بولينوس ثم أوغريوس (+362 ـ 394) وفي أثناء نفي ملاطيوس جلس على  الكرسي دخيلان أريوسيان وزعيم شرذمة أبولينارية ودام هذا الشقاق حتى سنة 412م فلما  اعتلى مار الكسندرس الكرسي وحد صفوف الأرثوذكسيين.*

*أما الانقسامات التي مزقت  جسم الكنيسة السريانية وشعبها إلى فرق عديدة وكنائس شتى فهي كالتالي:*

*في سنة  431م شجب مجمع أفسس تعليم نسطور بطريرك القسطنطينية الذي زعم أن السيد المسيح هو  أقنومان وطبيعتان، وتحزب له يوحنا بطريرك أنطاكية وحذا حذو هذا خلفه دمنوس وهو أبن  شقيقته، غير أن مجمع افسس الثاني 449م حطه من رتبته وأقام بدلا منه مكسيموس. ولاقت  تعاليم نسطور قبولاً لدى بعض السريان في المملكة الفارسية وأطراف سورية وفلسطين  وجزيرة قبرص. فتألفت منهم كنيسة انسلخت عن الكرسي الأنطاكي سنة 498م وأقامت لها  رئيساً أطلق على نفسه لقب (جاثليق) وكان أول جاثليق اسمه باباي وجعل مقره في سلوقية  القريبة من المدائن كما مر بنا ونقل مقره سنة 762م إلى بغداد وفي أوائل القرن  الخامس عشر نُقل إلى القوش وسنة 1561 إلى أرمية.*

*ولما انقسمت الكراسي  الأربعة الكبرى إلى اثنين كما مر بنا على أثر مجمع خلقيدونية عام 451م، عمت الفوضى  النظام الكنسي وبدأ التدخل في الأبرشيات بطريقة لا شرعية، واعتبر الاصطياد في الماء  العكر مكسباً عظيماً، واستطاع الكرسي الروماني أن يكسب مطراناً نسطوريا هو طيمثاوس  مطران قبرص الذي انضمّ إلى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية سنة 1445م مع فئة من كنيسته السابقة  فأعلن البابا الروماني اورجانيوس الرابع بأنه «لا يجوز من الآن فصاعداً أن يعامل  هؤلاء السريان الراجعون من النسطرة كهراطقة، ويجب أن يسمّوا بعد اليوم كلداناً».  *

*وسنة 1450م عاد هؤلاء إلى كنيستهم الاولى. وعلى أثر الخلاف الشديد الذي جرى  في كنيستهم الاولى بسبب بطريركها شمعون الذي سن مجمعه قانونا ينص على أن لا يقام  بطريرك إلا من عشيرته، عقد مجمع في الموصل وانسلخ عن شمعون قسم كبير من الشعب  انضموا إلى الكرسي الروماني سنة 1553م ورسم لها البابا يوليوس الثالث بطريركا هو  يوحنا سولاقا، ولم يثبت هذا الانسلاخ طويلا إذ أن البطريرك يوحنا السولاقا قتل سنة  1555م وقطعت العلاقة مع الكرسي الروماني ثم توحدت الرئاسة سنة 1830م في عهد  البطريرك يوحنا هرمزد، اذ كان البابا لاون الثاني عشر قد أبطل سنة 1827 تمييز  بطريركية آمد من بطريركية بابل، واقتصر على بطريرك واحد يجلس في الموصل ويدعى  بطريرك بابل. ونصب في اواسط القرن التاسع عشر البطريرك يوسف اودو ويتصف بمحبة  الكنيسة الشرقية وتقاليدها العريقة.*

*ونعود إلى الكرسي الأنطاكي في مركزه  فنراه منذ عهد مكسيموس سنة 449م وحتى سنة 512م قد اغتصبه بطاركة تبعوا عقيدة مجمع  خلقيدونية وآخرون متذبذبون، واشتهر في هذه الفترة العصيبة مار بطرس الثاني المعروف  بالقصار.*

*وفي سنة 512م نصب مار سويريوس بطريركاً على أنطاكية خلفاً لفلبيانس  الذي عزله المجمع الأنطاكي لتذبذبه في المعتقد، ودبر مار سويريوس الكرسي بأمن وسلام  حتى سنة 518م اذ توفي الامبراطور انسطاس الأرثوذكسي وخلفه يوسطينوس الأول المؤيد  لمجمع خلقيدونية الذي نفى في تلك السنة معظم الأساقفة الأرثوذكسيين ومن جملتهم مار  سويريوس الذي انتقل إلى جوار ربه بمنفاه في مصر سنة 538م وخلفه مار سرجيس وهكذا لم  تزل البطريركية الأنطاكية السريانية متسلسلة إلى يومنا هذا.*

*وانتهز أتباع  المجمع الخلقيدوني فرصة نفي مار سويريوس وأقاموا منهم بطاركة أشهرهم أفرام الآمدي  ومن هنا أي من سنة 518م تبدأ سلسلة البطاركة البيزنطيين وهم (الروم الأرثوذكس) وكان  أغلبهم سرياناً، وفيهم قسم من الجاليات اليونانية. وقد أطلق عليهم لقب الملكيين أي  أتباع الملك، لأتباعهم عقيدة مجمع خلقيدونية التي تبناها الملك عصرئذ. وكانوا  يستعملون الطقس السرياني وفي القرنين العاشر والحادي عشر استبدلوه بالطقس اليوناني،  ولعدم معرفتهم اللغة اليونانية ترجموه إلى لغتهم السريانية، وفي الأجيال المتأخرة  بعد تعلمهم اليونانية استعملوا الطقس البيزنطي باليونانية والعربية، وجمعوا الكتب  السريانية في خزانة دير السيدة في قرية صيدنايا بالقرب من دمشق وأحرقوها.*

*في  القرن السابع حدث خلاف بين أتباع المجمع الخلقيدوني في منطقة الكرسي الأنطاكي، بسبب  ظهور تعليم المشيئة الواحدة والمشيئتين في المسيح، وانفصل على أثرها الرهبان  الموارنة في لبنان وأقاموا لهم بطريركية خاصة، وفي القرن الثاني عشر انضموا إلى  الكرسي الروماني وسموا بطريركيتهم ببطريركية أنطاكية.*

*وفي أوائل القرن  الثامن عشر حدث خلاف آخر في صفوف الروم الأرثوذكس أدى إلى ترك بعضهم بطريركيتهم  وأتباعهم الكرسي الروماني وأقاموا لهم بطريركية خاصة دعوها ببطريركية أنطاكية  وأطلقوا على أنفسهم اسم الروم الكاثوليك.*

*وتشعبت أيضاً البطريركية السريانية  الأنطاكية، ففي أوائل القرن السابع عشر خرجت عنها في حلب فئة بتحريض الرهبان  الكبوشيين وبمساعدة قنصل فرنسا، وقصدوا مطراناً مارونياً سنة 1657م فرسم لهم القس  أندراوس اخيجان الأرمني المارديني الأصل أسقفاً نادوا به بطريركاً بعدئذ، وبه تبتدئ  سلسلة بطاركة السريان الكاثوليك.*

*وفي الربع الأخير من القرن الثامن عشر انضم  قسم من السريان الأرثوذكس في العراق إلى الكرسي الروماني وذلك بدهاء القنصل الفرنسي  الذي كان يشير على الحاكم العثماني في الموصل لتثقيل كواهل المسيحيين بالضرائب  الباهظة ومن جهة أخرى كان يبث المرسلين الدومنكيين بين المسيحيين السذج يرغبونهم في  طلب حماية فرنسا كي يتخلصوا من تلك الضرائب شريطة أن يخضعوا فقط لبابا روما، وهكذا  دخلت الكثلكة العراق وكان أهل قره قوش أول من اعتنقها سنة 1761م وبعد أواسط القرن  التاسع عشر امتدت إلى برطلة فالموصل.*

*مار يعقوب البرادعي:*

*لمع في  سماء الكنيسة السريانية في القرن السادس مجاهد رسولي كبير هو مار يعقوب البرادعي:  ولد في بلدة (تل موزل) ، واسم أبيه القس ثيوفيلس بن معنو. ودرس وترهّب في دير  فسيلتا المجاور لبلدته، ورسم كاهناً، واشتهر بالزهد والتقى. ولقب بالبرادعي لاتشاحه  بثوب رثّ يشابه البردعة في سذاجته وخشونته. وكان غيوراً على الإيمان فتوجّه والراهب  سرجيس إلى القسطنطينية للدفاع عن العقيدة، وذلك سنة 527 ومكثا هناك خمس عشرة سنة  بضيافة الملكة تيودورة. وفي تلك الفترة قدم إلى القسطنطينية الحارث بن جبلة ملك  الغساسنة العرب وطلب من الملكة تيودورة إرسال أساقفة إلى المقاطعات الخاضعة  للامبراطورية البيزنطية. فطلبت الملكة من ثيودوسيوس البطريرك الاسكندري المنفي في  القسطنطينية، فقام هو وأنتيموس بطريرك القسطنطينية وبعض الآباء برسامة يعقوب  البرادعي مطراناً على الرها وبلاد الشام وآسيا، والراهب تيودور العربي مطراناً على  العرب ومركزه بصرى وكان ذلك سنة 543 أو 544م. فشمّر مار يعقوب عن ساعد الجد وأخذ  يتنقل سيراً على قدميه بسرعة فائقة وعجيبة، متنكراً، متخفياً، لأن السلطات  البيزنطية كانت تلاحقه. فطاف بلاد الشام وأرمينية وآسية الصغرى وقبرص ورودوس وخيوس  ومصر والنوبة والحبشة وبلاد ما بين النهرين وفارس وغيرها. وكان قد اهتم برسامة  أسقفين اشتركا معه برسامة سبعة وعشرين أسقفاً طبقاً للقانون الكنسي، وثبّت أبناء  الكنيسة السريانية على الإيمان الذي أقرته المجامع المسكونية الثلاثة وهي: مجمع  نيقية المنعقد عام 325م، ومجمع قسطنطينية المنعقد عام 381، ومجمع أفسس المنعقد عام  431 ورسم آلاف الكهنة والشمامسة. وهكذا توطدت أركان الكنيسة السريانية بفضل هذا  المجاهد الرسولي الكبير فنعتها أعداؤها بغضاً وحنقاً باسم اليعقوبية، وذلك في  مجمعهم السابع في القرن الثامن للميلاد وغايتهم من هذا النعت الدخيل النيل من كرامة  هذه الكنيسة الرسولية العريقة وهي سريانية أي مسيحية أرثوذكسية. وهي مع افتخارها  بيعقوب البرادعي تستنكر النعت الدخيل لأن يعقوب لم يؤسسها ولم تتسلم منه عقيدة  جديدة أو مذهباً جديداً إنما كان هذا الرجل البار أحد أبطالها الذين ثبّتوا أبناءها  على إيمانها الذي انحدر إليها من الرسل، ووقفوا بوجه الظلم البيزنطي، وطغيان  المضلين. قال روبنس دوفال المستشرق الفرنسي في كتابه (الأدب السرياني): «إن اسم  اليعقوبية هو من وضع يوناني أطلقه خصوم يعقوب على حزبه. أما هم فيسمّون أنفسهم باسم  الأرثوذكس».*

*وهكذا وطّد مار يعقوب أركان الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية،  وانتقل إلى جوار ربه بشيخوخة صالحة، في دير مار رومانس المعروف بدير قسيون بمصر،  وهو في طريقه إلى الاسكندرية لزيارة دميان بطريركها، وكانت وفاته في 30 تموز عام  578م ودفن هناك. وفي سنة 622م نقل جثمانه من هناك إلى دير فسيلتا المجاور لبلدة تل  موزل بهمة زكا مطران هذه البلدة وعيّدت له الكنيسة.*

*وكان مار يعقوب البرادعي  عالماً جليلاً حالت الخدمة الرسولية دون غزارة إنتاجه الأدبي، وقد وصل إلينا من  مؤلفاته نافورا (كتاب قداس) نشر رينودوت ترجمتها اللاتينية. ومما يعرف أنّ له رسائل  متفرقة كتبها باليونانية ووصلت إلينا ترجمتها السريانية. وينسب إليه شرح للعقيدة  انتهى إلينا نصه العربي وترجمته الحبشية، كما وضع ترتيلة لعيد البشارة.*

*ولم  تنته اضطهادات المملكة البيزنطية للكنيسة السريانية إلاّ بتحرير العرب بلاد المشرق  من حكم البيزنطيين في النصف الأول من القرن السابع للميلاد.*

*ولابد أن نذكر  أيضاً ان الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية تستنكر تسمية (المونونوفيزيتية) التي هي  (الاوطاخية) المعتقدة باستحالة الطبيعة الناسوتية في المسيح إلى الطبيعة الإلهية  وامتزاجها بها وتبلبل خواصها. والكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية تنبذ اوطاخي وتعاليمه  وتطبع على غرار مار كيرلس الاسكندري بالاعتقاد أن السيد المسيح كامل بالناسوت وكامل  باللاهوت وله طبيعة واحدة من طبيعتين متحدتين بدون اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا  استحالة.*



*يتبــــــع*
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية اليوم:*

*يربو عدد أبنائها على أربعة ملايين  نسمة، تقطن الأغلبية الساحقة منهم في الهند، والباقي ينتشرون في سورية، ولبنان،  والعراق، والأردن، وتركيا، ومصر، وأوربا والأمريكيتين، واستراليا.*

*ويرأسها  قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس زكا الأول عيواص، ويعتبر قداسة البطريرك الأب العام  لجميع السريان الأرثوذكس في العالم، تجب طاعته على المطارنة والأساقفة والكهنة  والرهبان والشمامسة والشعب قاطبة. وينادى باسمه قبل اسم الجاثليق في الهند،  والمطارنة في سائر الأبرشيات في أثناء القداس الإلهي وفي ختام الصلوات اليومية وفي  الاحتفالات الدينية والخدمات الكنسية، كالرسامات. ولقبه قداسة الحبر الأعظم مار  إغناطيوس (فلان) بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق والرئيس الأعلى للكنيسة السريانية  الأرثوذكسية الجامعة، (في العالم). ومن حقوقه الدينية، رسامة الجاثليق والمطارنة  والأساقفة المنتخبين شرعاً، وتقديس الميرون، على أن يعاونه في ذلك على الأقل اثنان  من المطارنة، كذلك له حق عقد المجامع، وهو رئيس المجمع المقدس (السنودوس) ولا يمكن  عزله إلا إذا ابتدع بدعة في الدين المسيحي والإيمان الأرثوذكسي المقرر من المجامع  المسكونية الثلاثة (نيقية وقسطنطينية وأفسس) وتعاليم الآباء القديسين، أو خالف  قوانين الكنيسة أو أصيب بمرض عقلي لا يمكن شفاؤه أو ساءت سيرته.*

*والبطريرك  مسؤول تجاه المجمع المقدس المؤلف من مطارنة أبرشيات الكرسي الرسولي الأنطاكي ويعتبر  المجمع المقدس برئاسة البطريرك السلطة العليا في الكنيسة، ففيه يتم انتخابه،  وتنصيبه، وإقرار انتخاب المطارنة والأساقفة، والتحقيق معهم ومحاكمتهم في حالة  مخالفتهم العقيدة والقوانين البيعية، ونقلهم من أبرشية إلى أخرى، وعزلهم، وقبول  استعفائهم، وكذلك تأسيس ابرشية جديدة، أو إلغائها. ويعتبر اجتماع المجمع المقدس  قانونياً إذا اجتمع فيه ثلثا المطارنة وتتخذ قراراته بالأكثرية وتعتبر نافذة بعد  تصديق البطريرك عليها.*

*وتتألف الكنيسة اليوم من ثمانية وعشرين أبرشية، ما  عدا أبرشيات الهند، ويرأس كلاً من هذه الأبرشيات مطران يدبر شؤونها الروحية، ويرسم  لها الكهنة والشمامسة والرهبان ويكرس المذابح والهياكل، ويقدس الزيت المقدس للعماد  ويسنّ القوانين المحلية التهذيبية لخير أبرشيته وله مجلس كهنوتي ومجالس ملية  واستشارية.*

*وتحافظ الأبرشيات على الإيمان الأرثوذكسي وتتمسك بالتقليد  الرسولي القديم وتمارس الطقوس البيعية باللغة السريانية إلى جانب اللغات  المحلية.*

*لقد كان لهذه الكنيسة في الأزمنة الماضية مئات الأديرة، بقي منها  اليوم عدد مازال عامرا، أشهرها في الشرق الأوسط:*
*1ـ دير مار متى قرب الموصل في  العراق.*
*2ـ دير مار كبرئيل في طورعبدين ـ تركيا، يعود تاريخهما إلى القرن الرابع  للميلاد.*
*3ـ دير مار حننيا (الزعفران) في ماردين ـ تركيا، الذي أسس في القرن  السادس للميلاد. وفي كل من الديرين الأخيرين مدرسة اكليريكية ابتدائية.*
*4ـ ودير  مار مرقس في القدس الذي يعد من مفاخر المسيحية إذ هو «العلية» التي أكل فيها السيد  المسيح الفصح مع تلاميذه حسبما ظهر من رقيم اكتشف في كنيسة الدير سنة 1940م يعود  تاريخ كتابته بالسريانية إلى ما قبل القرن السادس للميلاد وقد جاء فيه ما ترجمته  «هذا هو بيت مريم أم يوحنا الذي دعي مرقس».*

*ومن الأديرة السريانية التي شيدت  حديثاً:*
*5ـ دير مار أفرام السرياني في معرة صيدنايا ويشمل (مبنى الكلية  اللاهوتية ـ كنيسة القديسين مار بطرس ومار بولس ـ قاعات مار أفرام السرياني  البطريركية ـ المركز السرياني العالمي للتربية الدينية ـ مقر راهبات مار يعقوب  البرادعي ـ دار المحبة). *
*6ـ دير مار يعقوب البرادعي للراهبات السريانية  الأرثوذكسيات في العطشانة ـ لبنان. *
*7ـ المؤسسات البطريركية الخيرية في العطشانة  ـ لبنان.*
*8ـ دير السيدة العذراء في تل الورديات ـ الحسكة.*
*9ـ دير مار يعقوب  السروجي ـ ألمانيا.*
*10ـ دير مار أوجين ـ سويسرا.*
*11ـ دير مار أفرام السرياني  ـ هولندا.*
*12ـ وقيد التشييد دير مار أنطونيوس ـ صدد ـ حمص. *

*وللكنيسة  كلية لاهوتية في دير مار أفرام السرياني في معرة صيدنايا، ومعاهد لاهوتية في الهند،  وفي دير مار متى في العراق. *

*والكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية اليوم آخذة  بالنمو، والتقدم والازدهار؛ قال فيها أحد المؤرخين الروم الأرثوذكس ما يأتي:  «السريان شعب نشيط، عامل، مقتصد، لذلك قلما ترى فيه متسولاً. وبالرغم من الأزمات  الشديدة التي مرّت به ما برح محافظاً على مركزه الاقتصادي لحبه الدأب في العمل،  وبعده عن تقليد الغربيين بالإسراف والبذخ». وقال مؤرخ بحاثة من الكنيسة الأسقفية في  القرن الماضي، ما يأتي: «ليس من الصعب على العناية الربانية أن يمد هذا الشعب جذوره  في الأرض ثانية ويحمل ثماراً كثيرة إذ قد تحرر من سيطرة عقيدة غريبة، وسطوة أجنبية،  ومن الظلم والاضطهادات القاسية التي احتملها لمدة طويلة، فهو في الوقت الحاضر يمثل  الكنائس القديمة التي كانت في عصر غابر نضرة في شرق البلاد  وجنوبها».*

*والكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية عضو في مجلس الكنائس العالمي،  انضمت إليه عام 1960 بهمة المثلث الرحمة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس يعقوب الثالث، وهي  عضو في المجالس الكنسية المحلية، وتتعاون مع سائر الكنائس المسيحية، وتشترك في  الحوار اللاهوتي المسكوني على النطاق الرسمي والخاص.*

*الخاتمة:*

*هذه  صورة صادقة، قد تكون غير متكاملة، رسمتها لكنيسة أنطاكية، كنيسة الشرق الأصيلة ذات  الشخصية المعنوية الكاملة من حيث الإيمان والعقيدة والليتورجية والخدمة ونشر  البشارة الإنجيلية إلى أقصى الشرق، الكنيسة التي مزقت الانقسامات جسمها، وكلي أمل  أن نرجع إلى مصادر تاريخها وندرس بإمعان أسباب تفكك أعضائها وتمزق شملها، والنفور  الذي دب في صفوفها فتعددت أسماؤها واختلفت اتجاهاتها. وبالصلاة، والحوار، يلم  شعثها، ويداوى جرحها، وتعود شركة الإيمان بين فرقها فتزول الحروم واللعنات وتحل  البركات، وتتحقق وحدتها كما كانت في فجر المسيحية وفق روح الإنجيل القائل: «أن يكون  الجميع واحداً».*​


----------



## peter88 (19 مايو 2010)

يا سلام...
احلي ما في الموضوع من وجهة نظري...
هو اتحاد كرسي الاسكندرية مع كرسي انطاكية
ربنا يديم المحبة ويارب تشمل الكنائس كلها
مرسي باسم الصليب علي هذا الموضوع الرائع
ملحوظة: المقالات مكررة في الاخر


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

peter88 قال:


> يا سلام...
> احلي ما في الموضوع من وجهة نظري...
> هو اتحاد كرسي الاسكندرية مع كرسي انطاكية
> ربنا يديم المحبة ويارب تشمل الكنائس كلها
> ...



*شكرا اخي لمرورك الغالي وملاحظتك اللي اسعدتني لان معناها انك اتطلع عالموضوع بالكامل *

*وهو شي كتير حلو*

*بس انا نقلت الموضوع عن مدونه  وموقع  وهو الموقع الرسمي للبطريركيه السريانيه الارثوذكسيه*

*عموما ما فيني احذف اللي كان من المدونه لان ما عندي صلاحية الحذف*

*مره تانيه شكرا الك اخي لمرورك وللملاحظه* ​


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 مايو 2010)

*موضوع رائع و جميل
لي عودة له لانة محتاج تركيذ في القرائة اكتر لانها معلومات جديدة عليا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع رائع و جميل
> لي عودة له لانة محتاج تركيذ في القرائة اكتر لانها معلومات جديدة عليا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*مرورك اخي نور الموضوع *

*شكرا لمرورك الغالي وان شاء الله تكون المعلومات مفيده *​


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

*
من الرب نطلب

يا ريت تتوحد جميع كنائس العالم

فننتهي من الشرذمة ومن  المذابح

ففي الاتحاد قوة تردع الذي سيقدم 

على اي عمل ضد اي اقلية..

الشكر الك اختي

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2010)

اشكرك باسم الصليب
علي الموضوع الرائع 
وانا اعرف ان السريان
الارثوذكس ما بيختلفوش
مع الاقباط الارثوذكس في 
اي شئ
ونسيتي كمان 
دير السريان في
مصر


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2010)

*اجـــــــــــدع ناس*​


----------



## besm alslib (20 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> من الرب نطلب
> 
> يا ريت تتوحد جميع كنائس العالم
> ...



*آميـــــن

اشكرك اخي على مرورك الغالي 

والله يسمع منك 

الرب يبارك تعبك*


----------



## besm alslib (20 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> اشكرك باسم الصليب
> علي الموضوع الرائع
> وانا اعرف ان السريان
> الارثوذكس ما بيختلفوش
> ...



*شكرا اختي على مرورك الغالي*

*وشكرا على اضافتك وللامانه انا ما عندي معلومات عن اذا في بمصر ولا لا *

*الرب يبارك تعبك عزيزتي*
​


----------



## besm alslib (20 مايو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *اجـــــــــــدع ناس*​



*الله يخليك هههههههه*

*شكرا اخي لمرورك اللطيف*​


----------



## tamav maria (22 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *شكرا اختي على مرورك الغالي*​
> *وشكرا على اضافتك وللامانه انا ما عندي معلومات عن اذا في بمصر ولا لا *​
> *الرب يبارك تعبك عزيزتي*​


 












*دير السريان في وادي النطرون في محافظة البحيرةbehera *






دير السريان في وادي النطرون في محافظة البحيرة
يقع هذا الدير على بعد أمتار من دير الانبا بيشوى ويعتبر أصغر الاديرة الى أنه أكثرها شهرة بين رجال الدين والادب وقد سمى بدير السريان لان جماعة من الرهبان السريان استوطنوه عام 984 م وترجع بداية هذا الدير للقرن الرابع الميلادى ويحوى كنيسة العذراء التى أقيمت فى القرن التاسع الميلادى وهى تحتوى على أحجبة خشبية منقوشة برسوم بارزة دقيقة وتعتبر من أقدر الأثار الباقية فى الدير وتحتوى كنائس الدير على رسوم رائعة الألوان تختص بتاريخ حياة السيدة العذراء


منذ القرن الرابع وبرية شيهيت ذات شهرة فى العالم اجمع حتى انه كان يأتى إليها أناس من مختلف بلاد العالم للزيارة والتبرك من النساك الذين بلغوا درجات روحية عالية ، أو للتعبد .. مثلما أتى القديس ارسانيوس معلم أولاد الملوك والقديسان مكسيموس ودوماديوس أولاد ملك الروم وعاشوا بالبرية ، ومازال مكانهم بدير العذراء البرموس 

وسُمِّي دير السريان لأن بعض الرهبان السريان، أي الذين من سوريا بالشام، جاءوا إليه وسكنوا فيه مدة من الزمان. أحياناً منفردين، وأحياناً مع إخوتهم الرهبان المصريين، وبعد ذلك إستقل به الرهبان المصريون وبقيت التسمية كما هي


ونحن نعرف أن كنيسة إنطاكية السورية؛ وكنيسة الأسكندرية المصرية، أختان شقيقتان في العقيدة الأرثوذكسية المستقيمة، ولهما إيمان واحد وعقيدة واحدة حتى وقتنا الحاضر.


----------

